# Xtables support verständnis



## Joerg66 (2. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu den "match support" Einträgen. 
Verstehe ich das richtig, das z.B. bei aktivierten "length match support" die länge/größe der Übertragen Pakete Programmabhängig auf einen bestimmten Wert begrenzt werden können und größeres nicht durchkommt?

Gruß Jörg


----------

